# Waiting for em to fall off.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Went for a hike this morning hoping to find some deer antler sheds. Didn't do well on deer sheds, but I was able to watch two herds of elk come together. The two herds will probably be one now for a while. Two big bulls in the herd and several cows, spikes and raghorns. A little early for elk in these parts to lose their antlers, but I watched them feed and lounged around for a while. Then I slipped out of there and I'll return in a couple of weeks and pick up their trail and see if maybe I can pick up an antler or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good deal spotting them Wayne. There'll be some nice sheds from them elk.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very cool, thanks


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

They wont be drop'in around here for another month. Deer antlers are still stuck tight too.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, late dropping, some warm weather should speed things up.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah, some few have dropped already here. but generally end of march is when they really start dropping em. for the most part, the deer have shed by now.

saw a one horn ,hornhead last weekend.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The earliest I've found brown elk sheds is April 1st and that's no joke. Lol. My brother -in-law found one the last week of March once. I usually stick to migration routes to find there sheds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I advise to keep this info close... The price that folks are getting for antler.... Shoot I might driver out there and follow them around picking them up lol.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Most of the big bucks , mule and whitetail have dropped theirs here , some started as early as Feb 1 , little guys all still sporting theirs .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I've SEEN DEER DROP AS EARLY AS DECEMBER HERE. NOT MANY but some few.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, Wish we had some elk around here. Have to go way out in the western part of ND to find elk and then most of the land is private anyway. Good luck on the shed hunting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've already picked up some sheds. Our whitetails begin dropping antlers in December and March just about ends it. Anyone using dogs to find them?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

don't have to wait for the elk to drop their sheds this year. many are dying before they get the chance.high winterkill in some areas. hate to see it happen but love to pick em up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Such devastation can take many years to recover - and, that's only without further dirty tricks by Mother Nature.

Kind of like our magnificent ash trees dying from Emerald ash borer. Lots of good, readily available firewood.

I used to really enjoy some of the U.P. deer hunting, but I've stayed away for years during decline after decline.

For now, too much snow on the ground but a good warming trend this week should expose some fallen headgear.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

the elk be dropping there antlers now.saw a one horner yestiddy.hope to go back this weekend and search for em.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Getting ready to head out and take a look around here.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

seen lots of elk but found no sheds. still lots of bulls that haven't dropped yet.a few had.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw this post, lol

Good luck Wayne on finding some sheds. I passed through Payson, Az last week and there was a guy on the side of the road trying to buy antlers. he had a few but not a lot in his trailer.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

can't seem to find any sheds so far but up to six winter killed so far. found three today . two small ones, (small 6x6 an a spike) an this bad boy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you...not so much for the elk !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nope, brutal winter for the elk.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

glenway said:


> Yeah. Such devastation can take many years to recover - and, that's only without further dirty tricks by Mother Nature.
> 
> Kind of like our magnificent ash trees dying from Emerald ash borer. Lots of good, readily available firewood.
> .


Sorry to get off topic here. Have you been to A tsporting goods stores baseball bat section lately? A few years back, I was pondering making a baseball bat. It had been 20 years since I held one so... I went to the famous sporting store to look at wood bats. Maple bats out number ash. Upon a little research I learned some interesting stuff. Spcial rules for maple bats have been implimented. Rules for grain orientation because of broken bats that had been shattering creating un desired projectiles. Baseball and baseball bat makers have prepared for the inevitable.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Worked myself out of a job this morning, so I had enough time to head to the hills this afternoon. I found these two elk sheds as I was listening to turkeys gobble. Might have to pack my bow in there next time. I need to go back and try to match up the other sides. I was looking real hard today for their matches but I got ran out of there by a hailstorm.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sweet.......


----------

